# Installing A New Awning.. Tips



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Read this on an RV stores tips ..

I thought the part in italics was hilarious ..

Installation Tips:
Read and follow the installation directions.
You will need 2 or 3 helpers, DO NOT attempt installation without at least 3 people.
You will need a step ladder tall enough to allow safe easy reach of the awning rail.
Inspect the awning rail before you start for joints, dents, and burrs. The receiving side of any joints should be spread slightly, dents should be straightened, and burrs removed.
The starting end of the awning rail should be prepared, spread slightly and the corners filed round with all edges smooth. Note that fabric damage caused by improperly prepared awning rail or improper installation is not warranty.
NEVER attempt installation on a windy day.

_When ever there is a disagreement over how to proceed, between the directions and your helpers or *the expert in the next campsite, *the directions should always win. Remember improper installation can not only damage your new awning, but, also your coach._


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

8O Never mind a step ladder, a scaffold tower perhaps :lol: :lol: 
I trust you will be printing this off for Keith for next weekend Jim! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I've lifted the thing and believe me it will need at LEAST three competent pairs of hands all at the same level 8O 
I shall observe from a safe distance with my camera :lol: 

Linda


----------

